# externe Bibliothek funktioniert nicht nach JAR-Export



## cybergen (9. Aug 2006)

Hi,

Ich hab da ein kleineres Problem:
Ich schreibe gerade an einem Tool, welches beim minimieren in der SysTray verschwinden soll...
Zur Realisierung des TrayIcons habe ich in eclipse 3.1.2 in mein Projekt die jdic.jar eingebunden.
Soweit so gut - das Programm läuft wenn man es aus der Entwicklungsumgebung startet.

Nach dem Export in eine JAR-Datei tritt jedoch folgender Fehler auf:


```
java.exe -cp . -jar MeinProgramm.jar

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/jdic/tray/TrayIcon
        at remoteSystem.Gui.<init>(Gui.java:177)
        at remoteSystem.Gui.<clinit>(Gui.java:41)
        at remoteSystem.Main.main(Main.java:6)
```

*Ohne TrayIcon funktioniert mein Programm wuderbar.*
Ich habe schon den CLASSPATH und PATH überprüft - da steht alles drin, was nur drinstehen kann...
"java.exe - jar MeinProgramm.jar" funktioniert ebenfalls nicht mit TrayIcon.
Weiß vielleicht jemand einen Rat???


Grüße
cybergen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Aug 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13075


----------



## cybergen (9. Aug 2006)

Vielen Dank

Ich hab wohl nach den falschen Schlüsselwörtern gegoogelt... kommt vor...

Jetzt funktioniert's!


Grüße
cybergen


----------

